# اعلان الي جميع التجار المحترمين



## شحن و تخليص البضائع (30 أكتوبر 2016)

شحن و تخليص البضائع من الجمارك و اعادة شحنها حسب الطلب....

التجار الذين يقومون باستيراد بضائعهم من دول الخارج و تصل هذه البضائع الى ميناء جبل علي او اي منذ من منافذ دولة الامارات اقوم بتخليصها من الجمارك و اعادة شحنها الى اي دولة يطلبها التاجر ( بري بحري جوي ) و باسعار تنافسية جداااا و مناسبة لجميع التجار.

للاستفسار يرجى التواصل على الوات ساب على هذا الرقم : 00971555525504
جمال


----------

